# New to pigs, getting AGH in September!



## Owlett (Aug 9, 2015)

Hello everyone! 

So I've been obsessing over home grown pork forever, and after some research, felt that the AGH was a nice small breed that would be good for two first time pig owners.  They seem very cost effective to raise, being they are small, and will fatten on grass hay with little grain.

So!  Here come the questions.

The area the pigs will be living in is a large area where an above ground swimming pool used to be, I was thinking of building wood pallet fencing around the perimeter of the "pit" where the pool used to be, and running a line of electric wire about 8 inches from the ground to train them not to lean on the walls.

Will this work?

I've got a large wooded area I could eventually fence off and let them roam in to eat this and that as well, but I'm wondering how well AGH respect fencing.  

Will I have to put up electric fence of their pasture is very large? Or will they tend to stay inside the fenced area?

Also what age are most people butchering their hogs at?  Any other tips? Thanks!


----------



## jk47 (Aug 10, 2015)

In my experience pigs well and love to rub and bite fences and it takes a strong fence to keep them in and they make holes ever where. I dont Pasture raise mine so im not sure about if they respect hot wire or not
And I butcher at 6months 
If you have any more questions feel free to ask, there tons of knowledgeable people here


----------



## jhm47 (Aug 13, 2015)

Don't make the mistake of feeding them old, moldy hay.  If they are hungry, they will be out of their enclosure all the time looking for food.  I wouldn't limit their grain intake for this reason.  Let them eat all the hay they want, but don't skimp on the grains, they will help to keep them contented and confined.


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 21, 2015)

Years back, I raised some hogs.   Now, I just purchased 4 8wk old AGH.  One for freezer camp and 3 to breed for future meats & sell extra piglets to support feed.   The ones I got first were on about an acre of woodlot, just enclosed with 2 strands of electric, 4 adults & 7 babies.   They were very respectful of the wire BUT be SURE it is on!!!   Test it regularly.   Mine will be confined in strong fence panels, with hot wire also.    Now, they are in a very solid fenced area to quarantine and become used to me, my call, feeding, etc.    They will root but, not excessively as some larger do.   Yes, they are grazers but not all grass is great, so supplement with something else to keep them happy & healthy but, mainly to keep them responding to you!    Produce, fruit, bread, any leftovers...  Use the same "call" whatever it is....they will get used to the call and the sound of your voice.   Pigs are very smart.   Like most animals they know where they get fed and will try to return there if they get out -- don't want to miss a meal

With livestock, it Is always a possibility that they get out & with some it's a routine!   I know my animals and I watch them a few minutes, then calmly call them to eat.  They normally come right after the excitement is over.  I've come home & found horses standing by the gate for me to let them back in!


----------

